# Tunze Osmolator Issues



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

I've just recently started up my saltwater tank again and last night put the Osmolator to use.

The pump previously had died and I replaced it with a new one a couple weeks ago. So I figured I'd put it to use. Immediately I find problems with the system.

I think there might be 2 problems here, but I don't think there's anything wrong with the pump itself.

First, I noticed that there is only about 2 to 3 volts going to the pump when the pump is activated. Since this seems a bit low, can anyone verify this for me on their unit? I've also had to replace the power adapter for the unit with an aftermarket one that provides 9V and max 1000 mA. I'm wondering if this is what's causing the controller not to be able to power the pump?

Secondly, the optical sensor seems like it's dead. I've cleaned it off with vinegar and without it being anywhere near water, the controller does not realize it needs to start pumping water. The other sensor (the high level float switch sensor) seems to be fine.

Any help? If someone is near by and has an osmolator they wouldn't mind letting me test out, that would be superb


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

j3tang said:


> ?
> 
> Secondly, the optical sensor seems like it's dead. I've cleaned it off with vinegar and without it being anywhere near water, the controller does not realize it needs to start pumping water. The other sensor (the high level float switch sensor) seems to be fine.


WTF... just noticed tonight that my sensor appears to be dead too - a quick search on RC has another Canadian in London with optical sensor issue (happened this month as well) Now you...

Do you know what a replacement sensor costs?


----------



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

I would maybe contact Phil at [email protected]. He's the Canadian Tunze rep. I was having problems with my Tunze as well. My pump would turn on, then cut in and out repeatedly while both the yellow and green lights blinked on the controller. He first sent me a replacement power source and when that didn't work he send me a replacement controller, pump and sensor. So essentially he replaced the entire unit free of charge.


----------



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

I tried looking for replacement sensor and didnt find anything. A replacement power supply is $21 and a replacement pump is $25 I know 

Thanks for the info I will give him a try. Was yours a warranty replacement? Or did that matter not come up?


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

grab a jbj system, pretty hard to break it!


----------



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

I have looked at the JBJ in the past, but after just replacing the power adapter and the pump, I'd rather try to get this setup functional.

I still think this is a great setup, don't get me wrong.

Just sent an email to Phil ([email protected]), waiting for good news


----------



## jd81 (Dec 16, 2011)

I am at bathurst and major major mac.

I have a spare Tunze osmolator, that I will not use for the next 1-2 weeks, you can come borrow it to test which component is defective on yours. 

I will confirm that my Tunze is still working tonight, and let you know.


----------



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

jd81 said:


> I am at bathurst and major major mac.
> 
> I have a spare Tunze osmolator, that I will not use for the next 1-2 weeks, you can come borrow it to test which component is defective on yours.
> 
> I will confirm that my Tunze is still working tonight, and let you know.


Thanks! Greatly appreciated!


----------



## PsychoFishy (Nov 26, 2011)

j3tang said:


> I tried looking for replacement sensor and didnt find anything. A replacement power supply is $21 and a replacement pump is $25 I know
> 
> Thanks for the info I will give him a try. Was yours a warranty replacement? Or did that matter not come up?


I had bought my unit second hand from another forum member. It worked perfectly for about two weeks, then started having problems. So I didn't have any original receipts or anything, but he still replaced it for me. Just took about 2-3 weeks to get it back.


----------



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks, good to know ..

I'm still waiting for a response at the moment, so hopefully he gets back to me soon


----------

